# ISP alternatives besides Bell and Rogers?



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I'm almost about to give up on Bell. These guys never seem to get their billing right.

Can someone provide me with alternative ISP's that are reliable?
Perhaps it's time to give the business to the smaller guys.


----------



## camla (Aug 3, 2006)

fed up with bell, i switched to primus canada last summer. i've never had a service interruption, customer service is friendly and knowledge in my experience and the price is just fine. my 2¢ anyway


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Don't the little guys just piggy-back on Rogers or Bell's network?

If it's billing issues, a smaller ISP may be better.

If it's technical issues, I doubt the small guys have any control over the network.


----------



## Christy (Aug 22, 2006)

It's true, the smaller companies tend to rent their service or lines from bigger companies. I do tech support for Bell and have had quite a few smaller company customers call me because they are fed up with trying to get help from their ISP's tech agents.

As for billing, I've seen both good and bad from Bell and Rogers.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Service from Rogers is just fantastic in my experience =)


----------



## vectra (Jan 23, 2003)

I came across this company:http://www.get3web.com/highspeed/highspeedMenu.jsp?page=hsindex
I don't know anything about them but I was surprised by there products and prices. Anybody use them?


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

how about your local freenet. Works great for me in Ottawa..


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

satchmo said:


> These guys never seem to get their billing right.


Funny, I had the exact same problem with Bell. I signed up for a really great plan and a few months later, I'm somehow automatically switched to another not so great plan. When I call them up, they deny I was ever on the original plan until I faxed them a copy of the contract. Then, they argue how the "new" plan is actually the same as the old...yeah right...the math didn't add up but they kept arguing.

They also did the same routine to a friend of mine who signed on for the same plan. I think the tactic is a variation of bait and switch except they switch you months later. Luckily, my contract was 6 months and when it was up, I ditched them and never looked back. In fact, I've decided never to use any Bell service again. No Bell telephone (I have Vonage), no Bell cell, I have Fido and certainly no Internet.

Currently, I'm with 3Web, using their cable service. It's essentially Rogers @ 6MB but I'm paying $37/month. It's great as long as you don't need to talk to anyone. My average wait time for tech support or anyone else is at least an hour. The longest I was on hold was 2.5 hrs. I've e-mailed them on 3 separate occasions and I never got a response. When you do get through to tech support, they're great and they just pass your issue onto Rogers, who then takes it from there.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

satchmo said:


> I'm almost about to give up on Bell. These guys never seem to get their billing right.
> 
> Can someone provide me with alternative ISP's that are reliable?
> Perhaps it's time to give the business to the smaller guys.


I have been giving my money to smaller ISPs who resell the same Bell ADSL access, but provide their own customer service/email, etc. For 5 years. It's cheaper for the exact same thing minus the Bell/Microsoft brand name markup.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

And Bell Sympatico will pricematch 3Web. High speed for $29.95 per month here in Toronto.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Paradime said:


> ...Currently, I'm with 3Web, using their cable service...


I just checked their site:


> "Note: 3webXS High Speed Internet service - CABLE is NOT Mac OS compatible."


(found there)
Did you manage to make this work with a Mac or a router, or do you have to hook it with their (paying) software on a PC?

Plus you have to call to find out the availability. I'm in Thornhill where I can get Rogers Cable 6Mb, so I'd just assume I can get 3Web, but that's uncertain...


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

check out Look communications, if you live in ontario or Quebec you can get Internet over DSL which is great (what I use) or if you go for their TV as well you can get Internet over POS (Point of Sight) AKA Microwave. Its sorta like Cable at the same speeds, etc.
I'd still go for the DSL anyways, Simple easy billing never had a problem in about 2 years pretty soon. Great prices are also a plus.
http://www.look.ca

Just saw this but if you have a Costco membership they also offer DSL services and Phone/Long Distance Services. Don't know about them though, you'll just have to ask.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I was about to recommend Magma in Ottawa, but apparently they've been acquired by Primus. I had heard good things about Magma.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Primus acquired Magma a while ago. I've been using Magma for over 5 years, first for dialup and in the last few years for broadband. I have nothing but good things to say about them, both before and after the Primus deal. They have truly excellent customer service. I would recommend them to anyone wholeheartedly.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

harzack86 said:


> I just checked their site:
> 
> (found there)
> Did you manage to make this work with a Mac or a router, or do you have to hook it with their (paying) software on a PC?


I don't know for sure, but I suspect that this doesn't mean that the bits won't flow. Only that any software they may include, (perhaps including a ActiveX website), and their tech support staff are not OS X compatible.

An ISP really shouldn't give a damn about what is on your side of the modem. But you also shouldn't expect help with setting up your Email client if they don't have experience with it.


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

harzack86 said:


> Did you manage to make this work with a Mac or a router


It should work with Macs without any problems. I am running it through a router. Maybe they just don't want to support Macs from the tech support side.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

If you live in Hamilton or Burlington try Cogeco's cable internet. That's what I have been using since 2001 and I am extremely satisfied.

Cheers


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Paradime said:


> It should work with Macs without any problems. I am running it through a router. Maybe they just don't want to support Macs from the tech support side.



Thanks Paradime, it may work for me then, as I currently use Rogers Extreme with a modem and I purchased the cable modem, it would therefore be the same service for a much lower price... 
just need to find some time to call them and check if it's available in my area (Thornhill).

Cheers.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i would not use bell if their services were free.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Atroz said:


> I don't know for sure, but I suspect that this doesn't mean that the bits won't flow. Only that any software they may include, (perhaps including a ActiveX website), and their tech support staff are not OS X compatible.
> 
> An ISP really shouldn't give a damn about what is on your side of the modem. But you also shouldn't expect help with setting up your Email client if they don't have experience with it.


I agree with you Atroz, however on their "sign up" form, they have a radio button asking if you're going to purchase their software for about 20$ or if you're going to buy it at Staple. I was just wondering if there would be a software required to run on a PC to get their service, but it seems that it's not the case.
I don't care about them not supporting the Mac, as I can usually show them the same issues with a PC if required, and it seems that their service isn't worth it anyway ;-)


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Magma = $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## PerryT (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm on Primus dial-up but I'm about to move and I'm considering switching to cable. Is Rogers my only option? I'm moving to Vaughan, Ontario and Rogers does offer cable and internet there. I'm just wondering if that would be my best route. Any suggestions?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Welcome to ehMac!

You have lots of options, Rogers and Sympatico included. There are other options although some people usually stick with the major companies.

http://www.canadianisps.com/

But you might also want to check with your prospective nieghbours and see what works for them. Remember that you'd be "sharing" Rogers internet (your speeds go down when lots of people in your area are online) and you'll have download caps, but for Sympatico you might not be very close to the CO, the station that sends the signal to your house.




PerryT said:


> I'm on Primus dial-up but I'm about to move and I'm considering switching to cable. Is Rogers my only option? I'm moving to Vaughan, Ontario and Rogers does offer cable and internet there. I'm just wondering if that would be my best route. Any suggestions?


----------



## PerryT (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you for the welcome, and for the info. I thought Sympatico was part of Bell and was dial-up. 

I just want something quicker than dial-up that's not too expensive and is reliable. Primus has been really good, but it's slow. 

Thanks for the link!



HowEver said:


> Welcome to ehMac!
> 
> You have lots of options, Rogers and Sympatico included. There are other options although some people usually stick with the major companies.
> 
> ...


----------

